# Boat for REALLY BIG guy!!!



## forester (May 11, 2004)

Demo a Wavesport Super EZ. I'm a big guy too... I'm 6'2" and go 230 w/ size 13 feet... great boat!!


----------



## canuck (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Forester. A quick question: If a boat's capacity is for example 240lbs, will my 320lbs cause its hydrodynamics to be screwed up?


----------



## akahn (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hydrodynamics*

The quick answer is yes, you're outside the specs.
But you have to get in the boat to see if you're so far outside the specs that you don't like how the boat reacts.

I'm really short - 26 inch inseam - size 8 feet - I can pretty much paddle a matchbox. But I don't like most really small boats because at 180 lbs the small boats are really really SLOW. I end up pushing a lot of water.

If you find a boat you like, let me know. The guitarist in my band is looking for a boat for the bigger man. He's 6'5" and solid.

I second the vote for trying out a Super EZ btw.


----------



## canuck (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Hydrodynamics*



akahn said:


> The quick answer is yes, you're outside the specs.
> But you have to get in the boat to see if you're so far outside the specs that you don't like how the boat reacts.
> 
> I'm really short - 26 inch inseam - size 8 feet - I can pretty much paddle a matchbox. But I don't like most really small boats because at 180 lbs the small boats are really really SLOW. I end up pushing a lot of water.
> ...


Thanks akahn, I'll keep you posted. Anyone know anything about Riot Kayaks?


----------



## Rioter (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd try a Liquid Logic Airhead. That thing is a barge


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

Another option would be a Wavesport Y, or other large creek boat. I think the spec on the Y states a weight capacity of 300+, and the largest Pyranha H3 or Riot Big Gun is probably the same. You can't throw ends, but it will get you out of that rubber barge.

I am 6'1", 230 +/-, and sz 13 feet. I have a Wavesport Z that fits great for big water, and a Super EZ for more fun stuff. The Super will probably fit you in the legs and seat, but the waterline will probably be very off due to your weight. Can't hurt to give it a try. Later.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

be careful of anything that has sharp chines
it may be too edgy for a beginner to have fun in
i am 6' 250 and paddle a WS Godzilla for a river runner


----------



## Holebait (May 2, 2004)

*Another option*

Also might want to try the Wavesport Diesel. Super sweet boat for river running.

-D


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

*another way to approach this*

In order for anything to float, it has to displace its weight in water. Therefore, if you weigh 320 lbs, and the boat and gear adds another 50 lbs, you need a boat to displace at least 370 lbs of water. Water weighs about 8.33 lbs per gallon, so the boat will have to displace 44 gallons. That means 44 gallons will have to be below the water line. Ideally, you probably want as much boat above water as below, so you'd be looking at a 88 gallon boat. This probably puts you well into the creek boat range:
Pyranha H3 255 (or M3 or G??), Prijon Embudo, Wavesport Y, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey who let the smart guy on here? Always the advocate for my brothers boats here is a web page about the Gus http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/products/gus.html and the Hoss http://www.liquidlogickayaks.com/products/hoss.html. Both are designed to be forgiving but for you I would not worry about the chines which are the bottom edge of the boat it is how much your tail is sinking and the top edges of the boat. Otherwise Prijon makes a boat called the Yukon that is actually a whitewater touring boat. It has hatches for storing stuff. My friend will has paddled about every river in the west in it and did an enormous ender in LIttle D in it. http://www.wildnet.com/

Hope to see you out there.

Peter


----------



## mthurman (Jan 19, 2004)

My best friend is about your size and to get into a boat since 1998 has always been an interesting experience. You definitely want to hit a boat shop to see what you will and won't fit into given today's focus on making the cockpit really snug. My friend can't fit into some of the newer boats without having to rip out all the factory fitting. 

The displacement is also a real point. Mt friend has a Z and it looks like a squirt boat depenging on how much gear he has on and where his weight is. At 300+ and early season gear, his edges are at or below the water line. 

Most of the boats listed are great boats. But more than anything, don't let some 160+ guy at a boat shop talk you into the latest play boat for big guys without you be able to try it out. Edges for you will be different than guys who are used to being in the target weight zone.

You will likely be better off getting a bigg older boat, learning the basics and then have the understanding to get into the newer school boats. Andy can just rip the hell out of the old school boats and do some vertical work in them. I remember when the rpm max came out, watching him just rip the hell out of it. 

Have fun,
Mike


----------



## canuck (May 18, 2004)

A big thank you to everyone. I'll be heading to the boat shops this weekend to try things out. Cheers


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

I think that the Riot Booster 60 might be able to float you. That would be the only newer riot that will even come close. I have tryed every boat they make and that is the only one that could float me (6"2 250 at the time). Definitely give the Liquid Logic Airhead a try. At my height I can put the seat in the middle position and at 220 it over floats me. The problem with the airhead is that it isn't beginner friendly. Other than that, I don't know how to help. 

later

aaron


----------



## canuck (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your feedback! One more question. Can a creeking boat be used for flat water paddling (ie. how is tracking?) Thanks.


----------



## 81230rivers (May 21, 2004)

Rmember the corsica? That was a big boat.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Some creek boat track well. But what do you mean by flat water. Though you can paddle creek boats across a lake the top speed is not high so you are always plowing water. The Corsica was a big boat but the Overflow X would be more canucks speed that would actually be a good boat for you to look for but it hasnot been made in a few years.

Peter


----------

